# Anyone speak Latin?



## revinn (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm going in for my second Latin tattoo, and I need some translation help. I don't trust online translators. I want: Know your truth, Know your rights, Know yourself. So far, I have: Tua nosce iura, Tuam nosce veritatem (rights and truth), but I need know yourself. And are these translations accurate? TIA.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 16, 2008)

My 9th grade english teacher did. Sorry, I can't help.


----------



## NadiaD (Mar 17, 2008)

Teneo vestri verum , teneo vestri vox , teneo vestri 


Thats what I can remember but don't trust me too much - I stopped Latin 4 years ago!! lol, sorry!

Nadia xx


----------



## tiramisu (Mar 17, 2008)

I would totally call a nearby university and ask to speak to any professor who is familiar with Latin and ask them.  And get a second opinion.  You don't want to mess that up if you're going to put it "forever" on your body!!

HTH


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 19, 2008)

I agree with tiramisu. Get it properly checked by someone who knows more than we do!


----------

